# BCS: Hrvatsko-srpski u EU?



## doorman

Pozdrav svima,

kao prvo, nemam nikakvo konkretno lingisticko pitanje u stilu "prevedite mi ovo ono", pa ako ovakve diskusije nisu dopustene molim moderatora da postupi kako on smatra potrebnim 

Dakle, nedavno je Europska Unija uputija zahtjev Hrvatskoj da, umjesto hrvatskog, kao sluzbeni jezik u Europskoj Uniji koristi hrvatsko-srpski (kao razlog navode smanjenje troskova u slucaju da BiH i Srbija takodjer udju u EU). Mislite li da bi to bilo pozitivan korak (u smislu vracanja hrvatsko-srpskog) u upotrebu? U slucaju da Hrvatska to prihvati, kako vi vidite razvoj tog jezika?

Osobno mislim da bi to bio pozitivan korak. Zasto ne? Svi bi mi razumjeli jedni druge (bas kao sto se, recimo, i ovdje na ovom forumu savrseno razumijemo), a svijet ionako ne razlikuje hrvatski od srpskog. Nadalje, tu se apsolutno ne bi radilo o gubitku icijeg identiteta i/ili kulture - mi bi i dalje pricali hrvatski, srbi bi i dalje pricali srpski, a zajednici bi nam bio samo jezik koji se prica u Bruxellesu.

S druge strane mislim da bi, pak, to dovelo do svojevrsnog lingvistickog kaosa. "Hrvatsko-srpski" je sirok pojam u kojem ima previse prostora za ponovno natezanje u smislu "tko je u pravu", "ovo je srbizam", "ovo je kroatizam", itd... Jesu li lingvisti u stanje prevazici te ideolosko-politicke konflikte ili je jos uvijek prerano za tako nesto?

Molim vas, u ovom threadu se ne radi o ideologijama, povijesti, ljubavi i/ili mrznji i takvim slicnim stvarima. Mene prosto zanima je li moguca evolucija hrvatsko-srpskog ili bi to samo bio alfa jezik u kojem bi Hrvati i dalje pricali hrvatski, a Srbi srpski?


----------



## slavic_one

Nije li hrvatsko-srpski-srpsko-hrvatski i nastao u Austro-Ugarskoj iz istih ekonomskih razloga?

I što, kako bi trebao izgledati recimo neki tekst na tom jeziku? Ko đuveđ, ili bi postojala neka pravila?
Ja osobno sa srpskim problema u razumijevanju nemam, ali mladi više ne uče što Hrvati srpski, to Srbi hrvatski. A ne znaju svi što je bioskop ili patos, pa tako vjerujem da i Srbima ima hrvatskih nerazumljivih riječi. Pa đaba im onda smanjenje troškova, jer ili će sebe financirati da imaju i poznavatelje oba jezika, ili nas (RH i RS) da uče razlike. Ili možda griješim. To će bolje znati racionalizirati netko tko je živio u Jugi dok je taj jezik bio aktualan. Meni svejedno ako će nam i engleski staviti, ja i to razumijem i pričam.


----------



## Orlin

Mislim da sve zavisi od političke volje - takva "povratna evolucija" je po meni moguća, ali je to u kontradikciji sa svim tendencijama posljednjih 20 godina i zato je veoma malo verovatno.
Još više - Hrvatska je relativno blizo do članstva u EU (ako se ne varam), dok su ostale države Zapadnog Balkana dosta daleko i najverovatnije će hrvatski jezik biti uveden u službene jezike EU odmah kad Hrvatska stupi u EU kao služben jezik države članice (i naravno kao "_hrvatski jezik_" - ne verujem da će Hrvatska dozvoliti neki drugi naziv svog oficijalnog jezika). Mislim da će polemika _sprski, hrvatski ili srpskohrvatski/ hrvatskosrpski jezik_ biti moguća na prostoru EU (posebno u Briselu) kad Srbija, Crna Gora i BiH dobiju realnu perspektivu za članstvo.
Uostalom mislim da je ova tema za politički forum pošto ne vidim ništo posebno lingvističko.


----------



## Majalj

Ja mislim da je pokretač tog pitanja u EU malo sa svime poranio.  Trebalo je prvo čekati da se jedna po jedna zemlja prime u EU, pa onda konstatirati kako je preskupo isti dokument prevoditi nekoliko puta, i naći modus (npr. pravni dokumenti na svim jezicima, korespondencija naizmjenice).  

Nekakav zajednički jezik je definitivno budućnost, ali jako daleka, jer sad se još uvijek daleko više radi na udaljavanju nego na zbližavanju.


----------



## sauge

Haha, ništa od toga! Ja sam za to da svako selo ima svojeg prevodioca, kako bismo mi siroti Balkanci napokon imali više novaca...
Ali, istina je, bit će problema oko toga. Ne samo zbog povrijeđenih taština i raznih emocija, nego baš iz praktičnih razloga.
Ogroman broj stručnih izraza se uopće ne podudara u naša tri jezika, pa kad lupe glavom o zid, shvatit će da im trebaju, npr., lektori. I vidjet će da im mi zapravo nismo ni skupi.


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Nije li hrvatsko-srpski-srpsko-hrvatski i nastao u Austro-Ugarskoj iz istih ekonomskih razloga?


Mislim da jest. I, vidi vraga, uspjeli su ga isfurati kao jezik koji se cak dugo odrzao 



slavic_one said:


> I što, kako bi trebao izgledati recimo neki tekst na tom jeziku? Ko đuveđ, ili bi postojala neka pravila?


E pa, upravo to se i ja pitam 



slavic_one said:


> Pa đaba im onda smanjenje troškova, jer ili će sebe financirati da imaju i poznavatelje oba jezika, ili nas (RH i RS) da uče razlike.


Jos uvijek ima (bar u Hrvatskoj, a siguran sam i u Srbiji) jako puno profesora u skolama i na fakultetima koji predaju "hrvatski jezik", a zavrsili su fakultet na kojem su ucili "hrvatsko-srpski jezik", pa mislim da tu ne bi bilo previse problema.



Orlin said:


> Uostalom mislim da je ova tema za politički forum pošto ne vidim ništo posebno lingvističko.


Slazem se da je odluka hoce li Hrvatska to prihvatiti ili ne politicka, ali to nije bilo moje pitanje


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> Ja mislim da je pokretač tog pitanja u EU malo sa svime poranio.  Trebalo je prvo čekati da se jedna po jedna zemlja prime u EU, pa onda konstatirati kako je preskupo isti dokument prevoditi nekoliko puta, i naći modus (npr. pravni dokumenti na svim jezicima, korespondencija naizmjenice).



Istina, zdrava logika nalaze takvo razmisljanje, ali, ako se ne varam, fora je u tome da je, po statutu EU, jako tesko ili nemoguce, promijeniti jedan od sluzbenih jezika. Mislim da je to razlog zasto oni sada to pitaju.

Isto tako, kada bi se promijenio neciji sluzbeni jezik (u ovom slucaju potencijalno tri, ako ne i vise njih), mislim da bi to znacilo da bi trebalo sve dokumente retroaktivno prevesti na hrv-srp (sa hrvatskog, srpskog, itd), sto nikako nema smisla...


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Jos uvijek ima (bar u Hrvatskoj, a siguran sam i u Srbiji) jako puno profesora u skolama i na fakultetima koji predaju "hrvatski jezik", a zavrsili su fakultet na kojem su ucili "hrvatsko-srpski jezik", pa mislim da tu ne bi bilo previse problema.


I ja u to vjerujem, ali ne vjerujem da će raditi za džabe. 



doorman said:


> Isto tako, kada bi se promijenio neciji sluzbeni jezik (u ovom slucaju potencijalno tri, ako ne i vise njih), mislim da bi to znacilo da bi trebalo sve dokumente retroaktivno prevesti na hrv-srp (sa hrvatskog, srpskog, itd), sto nikako nema smisla...


Nezgodno, nezgodno...


----------



## Majalj

Rješenje je da nikog i ne prime u EU, i eto uštede!


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> I što, kako bi trebao izgledati recimo neki tekst na tom jeziku? Ko đuveđ, ili bi postojala neka pravila?
> Ja osobno sa srpskim problema u razumijevanju nemam, ali mladi više ne uče što Hrvati srpski, to Srbi hrvatski. A ne znaju svi što je bioskop ili patos, pa tako vjerujem da i Srbima ima hrvatskih nerazumljivih riječi. Pa đaba im onda smanjenje troškova, jer ili će sebe financirati da imaju i poznavatelje oba jezika, ili nas (RH i RS) da uče razlike. Ili možda griješim. To će bolje znati racionalizirati netko tko je živio u Jugi dok je taj jezik bio aktualan. Meni svejedno ako će nam i engleski staviti, ja i to razumijem i pričam.


 
Pa dok postoje tri (ili četiri) standarda, dokumenta bi se pisala na nekom od tih standarda, sigurno ne na njihovoj mešavini. Pretpostavljam da bi sa evropske strane većina dokumenata dolazila u hrvatskoj, jedan deo u srpskoj, a neznatan u bošnjačkoj ili crnogorskoj varijanti. Tek bi posredno ta politika mogla da dovede do približavanja neke pravne, političke, ekonomske terminologije, dok bi svakodnevni jezik kao i ranije ostao neizmenjen. Meni se međutim ne dopada ime hrvatsko-srpski, jer je jezik kojim ja govorim srpski a ne pola srpski, pola hrvatski.


----------



## doorman

phosphore said:


> Meni se međutim ne dopada ime hrvatsko-srpski, jer je jezik kojim ja govorim srpski a ne pola srpski, pola hrvatski.


Kao sto niti ja ne govorim polu-hrvatski polu-srpski vec hrvatski. Ne vidim zasto je ime jezika relevatno u ovoj raspravi. Ovdje se radi o jednom od sluzbenih jezika EU, a ne o sluzbenom jeziku u Hrv, odnosno Srbiji. Svakodnevni bi jezik, kao sto i sam kazes, ostao nepromijenjen


----------



## phosphore

Pa hajde da se zove srpski, ako ime nije relevantno?


----------



## doorman

phosphore said:


> Pa hajde da se zove srpski, ako ime nije relevantno?



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8452088#post8452088

Ako ovo nije samo tvoje misljenje (mislim na ovaj thread, ne na link koji sam postao), onda barem znamo da nema smisla pristati na taj ustupak jer to ocito nije nikakvo dugorocno rjesenje.

Ja sam, iskreno, taj naziv ("hrvatsko-srpski") shvatio kao "jezik naroda sa prostora bivse Juge", a ne kao "malo pricam hrvatski, malo srpski"... Zasto se onda neki Bosanac/Crnogorac/itd nije javio sa istom primjedbom? Oni bi i imali puno vise pravo na nju nego ti


----------



## phosphore

doorman said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8452088#post8452088
> 
> Ako ovo nije samo tvoje misljenje (mislim na ovaj thread, ne na link koji sam postao), onda barem znamo da nema smisla pristati na taj ustupak jer to ocito nije nikakvo dugorocno rjesenje.
> 
> Ja sam, iskreno, taj naziv ("hrvatsko-srpski") shvatio kao "jezik naroda sa prostora bivse Juge", a ne kao "malo pricam hrvatski, malo srpski"... Zasto se onda neki Bosanac/Crnogorac/itd nije javio sa istom primjedbom? Oni bi i imali puno vise pravo na nju nego ti


 
Podmećeš stvari. Prvo, iz istorijske dimenzije, ime "srpski ili hrvatski" umesto "srpski" je ustupak srpske strane, a sad je kao "hrvatsko-srpski" umesto "hrvatski" postalo nekakav hrvatski ustupak. Ali bez obzira na to, ja tebi ne govorim da se tvoj jezik zove "srpski" i da je to jedino meni prihvatljivo rešenje, nego pokazujem da ime jeste relevantno.

Danas su baš nešto žive naše razmirice, nadam se da će se ovde završiti.


----------



## doorman

phosphore said:


> Podmećeš stvari. Prvo, iz istorijske dimenzije, ime "srpski ili hrvatski" umesto "srpski" je ustupak srpske strane, a sad je kao "hrvatsko-srpski" umesto "hrvatski" postalo nekakav hrvatski ustupak. Ali bez obzira na to, ja tebi ne govorim da se tvoj jezik zove "srpski" i da je to jedino meni prihvatljivo rešenje, nego pokazujem da ime jeste relevantno.
> 
> Danas su baš nešto žive naše razmirice, nadam se da će se ovde završiti.


Moram priznati da ne razumijem. Mozes li potkrijepiti tu svoju tvrdnju o ustupku? Koliko ja znam, Jugoslavija, pa i prije Kraljevina SHS, je bila federacija triju naroda (Juga vise njih) i, sto se jezika tice, trebalo je naci neko kompromisno rjesenje, a meni se pronadjeno rjesenje ne cini da je ostetilo ikoga... Koliko ja znam "srpsko-hrvatski" nije bio srpski samo s drugim nazivom...

Sto se tice danasnjice, kada bi Hrvatska prihvatila prijedlog to bi bio nas ustupak, i on bi najvise bio usmjeren vama... Da nije tako, mi bi jednostavno rekli "mi hocemo da nas sluzbeni jezik bude hrvatski" i zdravo... Ali ako vi nece biti spremni prihvatiti to, onda se tome definitivno gubi smisao...

Ma ne znam, mislim da smo opet malo pretjerali. To je jedna od stvari koja me prilicno zivcira: rekao bi covjek da bi razgovarati o jeziku/jezicima trebalo biti liseno politike, ali to nama (ljudima bivse Juge) ocito ne ide od ruke... Ovaj thread je cisti primjer...


----------



## phosphore

doorman said:


> Moram priznati da ne razumijem. Mozes li potkrijepiti tu svoju tvrdnju o ustupku?


 
U osnovi standardnog hrvatskog jezika je istočnohercegovački dijalekat kojim su u vreme standardizacije (a verovatno i danas) daleko najvećim delom govorili Srbi. Beograd je međutim prihvatio da ime zajedničkog jezika bude "srpski ili hrvatski" odnosno "hrvatski ili srpski" a kasnije "srpsko(-)hrvatski" odnosno "hrvatsko(-)srpski".



doorman said:


> Sto se tice danasnjice, kada bi Hrvatska prihvatila prijedlog to bi bio nas ustupak, i on bi najvise bio usmjeren vama... Da nije tako, mi bi jednostavno rekli "mi hocemo da nas sluzbeni jezik bude hrvatski" i zdravo... Ali ako vi nece biti spremni prihvatiti to, onda se tome definitivno gubi smisao...


 
Ma pazi molim te. To ne bi bio nikakav ustupak Srbiji i to Srbija uopste nije ni trazila. Kako si sam napisao, to je zahtev koji je Evropa uputila Hrvatskoj.


----------



## trance0

Interesantno pitanje. Mislim, da od toga 'neo hrvatsko-srpskog/srpsko-hrvatskog' jezika na kraju neće biti ništa. U prošlosti se previše vremena potrošilo na utvrđivanju (i stvaranju novih?) razlika između nekad jedinstvenog književnog jezika Srba i Hrvata na novoštokavskoj dijalekatskoj osnovi. I ja mislim, kao što je ovdje već bilo spomenuto, da bi u ovakvoj situaciji bila potrebna otprilike jednaka količina novca u oba slučaja - (zbog troškova lektora u jednom ili prevodilaca u drugom slučaju), i tako ne vidim smisla, da bi Hrvatska (i zbog političkih, a još posebno nacionalnih interesa) pristala na takvo rješenje.


----------



## slavic_one

Što bi nama život bio jednostavniji da je za standard hrvatskog jezika uzet čakavski ili kajkavski 
Ili bi onda bilo još gore, jer bi sve štokavce smatrali Srbima.


----------



## sokol

Sorry for writing in English but my BCS skills just aren't sufficient:


slavic_one said:


> Nije li hrvatsko-srpski-srpsko-hrvatski i nastao u Austro-Ugarskoj iz istih ekonomskih razloga?


Actually no, this was not the case.

It was called "Illyrische Sprache" (Illyric/Illyrian) for some time till this was changed to "Kroatisch" = Croatian (see this Google books source where Serbian doesn't figure - I can't link to the actual page, you will have to search for "Kroatisch" -: I don't know why this is, probably because only "Kroatisch" was offered in the survey, or probably because Serbian is subsumed under "sonstige = other" languages).

German Wiki claims that the term "Serbokroatisch" - "Serbo-Croatian" was used first by Jacob Grimm, but whether the Wiki entry is correct or not, the term only caught on much later as promoted by native speakers both before and after the formation of the first Yougoslav nation. (Actually it would have been against the politics of Austro-Hungary to use a language term suggesting unity between Serbs and Croats - the Habsburg emperors in fact ruled by the old Latin proverb "divide et impera". )



doorman said:


> Dakle, nedavno je Europska Unija uputija zahtjev Hrvatskoj da, umjesto hrvatskog, kao sluzbeni jezik u Europskoj Uniji koristi hrvatsko-srpski (kao razlog navode smanjenje troskova u slucaju da BiH i Srbija takodjer udju u EU). Mislite li da bi to bilo pozitivan korak (u smislu vracanja hrvatsko-srpskog) u upotrebu? U slucaju da Hrvatska to prihvati, kako vi vidite razvoj tog jezika?


I'd like to answer the question even though I'm no native speaker. 
Yes, I also would be very much in favour if Croats, Serbs, Bosnians and Montenegrins could agree on some solution to the "language name problem".

However I fear that this will be met with resistance, or that it will be difficult to find a compromise acceptable for all sides.
(And I think it wouldn't be a good idea to again try and find a "neutral" name for the language - because there isn't one, or if then abbreviations like BCS are "the most neutral" nowadays, and even there, as we've seen in a discussion right here in this forum, there has been disagreement about the order in which languages should appear ...)

So obviously, whatever EU and Croatia will agree upon, there will be problems as soon as Serbia, Bosnia-Hercegovina and Montenegro join (and it seems to be only a matter of time till they'll join too).

I have no solution for the problem - and I fear that there won't be one. Unfortunately, the starting point will be whatever EU and Croatia agree upon as Croatia will be the first to join; it'd be better if all nations concerned were asked about it.


----------



## trance0

Da je za standard hrvatskog jezika uzeta čakavština ili kajkavština, onda bi većina ljudi u Hrvatskoj u školama naučila taj standard i ga koristila s vremenom sve više i više, tako da bi taj jezik na kraju vjerojatno i potpuno prevladao. 

P.S.: Having read Sokol`s post, I can say I actually agree with him on this one. If a compromise about a common language name (and nowdays standard as well) was reached I too think this would  turn out to be the best solution in the long run. I do not think this is very likely to happen though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Duya

Pa bilo bi lijepo kad bi postojala politička volja, no nažalost ne vjerujem da će se to desiti. 

A što se standarda tiče, ne vjerujem da bi iko izmišljao treći. Idealno, stvar bi funkcionisala isto kao i za vrijeme bivše Juge: Hrvati bi prevodili na hrvatski standard, Srbi na srpski, i svi bi se lijepo razumjeli; samo EU ne bi (kao Haški sud) dozvolila nikome da se "pravi Toša" da ne razumije šta su "gospodarstvo", "promidžba", "šargarepa" ili "fudbal". Ali nešto ne vjerujem da će se to desiti.


----------



## doorman

sokol said:


> (And I think it wouldn't be a good idea to again try and find a "neutral" name for the language - because there isn't one, or if then abbreviations like BCS are "the most neutral" nowadays, and even there, as we've seen in a discussion right here in this forum, there has been disagreement about the order in which languages should appear ...)
> 
> So obviously, whatever EU and Croatia will agree upon, there will be problems as soon as Serbia, Bosnia-Hercegovina and Montenegro join (and it seems to be only a matter of time till they'll join too).
> 
> I have no solution for the problem - and I fear that there won't be one. Unfortunately, the starting point will be whatever EU and Croatia agree upon as Croatia will be the first to join; it'd be better if all nations concerned were asked about it.



Istina... Cini se da mi (bivsa Juga) moramo jos puno puno palente pojesti prije nego shvatimo da, iako imamo svoje razlike i razmirice, kako podrijetlom, tako geografskim polozajem utjecemo jedni na druge te da imamo mnogo zajednickih interesa. Stoga mislim da je jezik (i "nas" i "njihov") dobra pocetna tocka. Nazalost, to nije dovoljno.

P.S. Jel samo meni cudno to sto ljudi s ovih prostora konstantno kroz povijest uskacu nepromisljeno u razno razne zajednice?


----------



## sauge

Obično se ne volim petljati u ovakve rasprave, ali ovaj put moram. Ne bi bilo dobro da se svi slože oko nekog zajedničkog imena za jezik, jer se naprosto ne radi o istim jezicima, koliko god to nekome bilo "nepraktično". 

Dolazit će do zabuna, krivih interpretacija. Ovdje se ne radi o svakodnevnom jeziku, nego o preciznim stručnim terminima; izmišljati takve termine da budu u skladu sa svim jezicima skupine BCS jest nasilje i kompromis nad bar jednim od njih. 
Zato bi bilo dobro da se naprave nekakvi paralelni glosari i da onda lektori i/ili ljudi koji s tim rade imaju te glosare pri ruci kako bi se za svaki termin točno znalo na što se misli. (Ha, ha, "šargarepa" je benigna ovdje. Trenutno prevodim neki odvratni ekonomsko-pravni ugovor, pa da vidiš jezika!) 

Vodeći, na primjer, neki sudski spor na razini EU nitko se ne želi zamarati jezikom, nego značenjem pojmova. Zato mislim da bi bilo dobro imati grupu ljudi koji bi se bavili uspoređivanjem termina; već postoje prevodioci i mislim da bi oni sasvim solidno odrađivali taj posao.

Ako se ima novaca za suce (znate li vi koliko oni zarađuju?), političare i slične, za jezik nikako ne bi smjelo biti skupo izdvojiti novca i vremena. To nije manje važno. 

Ekonomija u jeziku (= korištenje što manjeg broja jezičnih elemenata da bi se izrekao neki pojam) vrijedi samo unutar jednog jezika, a ne na razini cijele grupe. 

Vjerojatno bi se neki pojmovi mogli uskladiti za cijelu BCS grupu, ali ne valja na tome dosljedno i uvijek inzistirati.

Moram i ovo reći: inzistiranje na "jednom jeziku" ili čak na jednom _imenu_ za ove jezike jest povlačenje vraga za rep. U vrijeme kad hrvatski jezik nema nijedan dobar pravopis (ja koristim jedan eminentni koji nije u skladu s ostalim eminentnima), kad nemamo prijevode kapitalnih djela svjetske književnosti (nedavno sam našla da Hrvati još nisu preveli "Chanson de Roland"!), kad su nam djeca sve nepismenija, a knjige preskupe, najmanje nam treba još i međususjedski fajt oko ovakvih gluposti. A u tome smo majstori, zar ne?
Mi nismo isti narod, ali živimo zajedno, imamo prelijepe kulture i bogate književnosti i nijedna od njih nije manje vrijedna; one su slične jer su blizu, ali se ne daju sravniti pod isto. Čak ni na razini administrativne terminologije! Svi imamo pravo na svoj posebni identitet, pa ako to gospoda iz EU ne prihvaćaju ili ne vide, nek si kupe naočale. 

Zamisli, sad bi oni štedjeli na prevođenju! Nevjerojatno.


----------



## sokol

To avoid misunderstandings - trance0: actually I would be very happy indeed if a common name for the language could be found.
Only I don't see it happening - I fear that even if Croatia will accept a name like "hrvatsko-srpski" then one of the other nations is bound to object as soon as it will join the EU.

The problem is not only a political one but also a financial one.
Here's an article of WAZ (a German newspaper) about the problem where EU commissioner for Multilingualism Orban (see Wiki) answered the question if there need to be 3 new official languages if HR, BiH and SR were to join, and if the EU Commission couldn't do anything about this (as this would multiply the cost for translations), I'm translating (trying to stick to the intended meaning, a rather free translation):

"(The European Commission) is not incapable of intervening here, I'd rather say that it is not for us to step in here - and that's something different. It is for governments to acknowledge languages. If a candidate for membership decides to have a language of its own, different from the language of its neighbours, and if this candidate demands that this language were acknowledged as an official EU language then we can but accept this."

If the EU will stick to this principle (which of course remains to be seen) it is obvious that it will become difficult to find a common denominator for the language name within EU.
And maybe EU will indeed come up with a good solution - I only hope they will; however, my expectations in this department are rather low. 


Duya said:


> Idealno, stvar bi funkcionisala isto kao i za vrijeme bivše Juge: Hrvati bi prevodili na hrvatski standard, Srbi na srpski, i svi bi se lijepo razumjeli; samo EU ne bi (kao Haški sud) dozvolila nikome da se "pravi Toša" da ne razumije šta su "gospodarstvo", "promidžba", "šargarepa" ili "fudbal". Ali nešto ne vjerujem da će se to desiti.


Yes, ideally they all should use their own language and still would understand each other perfectly: it would be great if it could work out like that.

But you don't (yet) know what pitfalls there are in the EU bureaucracy.
Documents need to be translated into the member states' languages - and they will have to choose one (any) standard variety for that. Even though Serbs and Croats easily could read such documents in the language of their neighbours they still might think they're not treated equal if all documents were translated either to the Croatian or the Serbian standard language.

(More, such arguments also are about translator jobs: if translations were to be given only in Croatian then Serbian translators would be at a disadvantage for getting EU jobs, and vice versa.)

So apart from political implications there are also economical ones, which doesn't help overall.


----------



## doorman

sokol said:


> "(The European Commission) is not incapable of intervening here, I'd rather say that it is not for us to step in here - and that's something different. It is for governments to acknowledge languages. If a candidate for membership decides to have a language of its own, different from the language of its neighbours, and if this candidate demands that this language were acknowledged as an official EU language then we can but accept this."
> 
> Documents need to be translated into the member states' languages - and they will have to choose one (any) standard variety for that. Even though Serbs and Croats easily could read such documents in the language of their neighbours they still might think they're not treated equal if all documents were translated either to the Croatian or the Serbian standard language.



These two statements are some of the reasons I raised the question. It's perfectly normal for a country to choose its own language and there should be no obligation whatsoever as to which language should it be. Naturally, the downside of it is no real arrangements can be done. What's more, the countries in question, apart from the recent war, have got (unfortunately) a whole not-so-pretty-and-coloured-with-love history...


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> P.S. Jel samo meni cudno to sto ljudi s ovih prostora konstantno kroz povijest uskacu nepromisljeno u razno razne zajednice?



Da smo veliki kao Rusija, ne bi nam trebalo ujedinjenje. Ali kada te počnu tlačiti Mađarska i Austrija zajedno, snalazi se kako možeš!



sauge said:


> Moram i ovo reći: inzistiranje na "jednom jeziku" ili čak na jednom _imenu_ za ove jezike jest povlačenje vraga za rep. U vrijeme kad hrvatski jezik nema nijedan dobar pravopis (ja koristim jedan eminentni koji nije u skladu s ostalim eminentnima), kad nemamo prijevode kapitalnih djela svjetske književnosti (nedavno sam našla da Hrvati još nisu preveli "Chanson de Roland"!), kad su nam djeca sve nepismenija, a knjige preskupe, najmanje nam treba još i međususjedski fajt oko ovakvih gluposti. A u tome smo majstori, zar ne?
> Mi nismo isti narod, ali živimo zajedno, imamo prelijepe kulture i bogate književnosti i nijedna od njih nije manje vrijedna; one su slične jer su blizu, ali se ne daju sravniti pod isto. Čak ni na razini administrativne terminologije! Svi imamo pravo na svoj posebni identitet, pa ako to gospoda iz EU ne prihvaćaju ili ne vide, nek si kupe naočale.



Bravo! Sve točno rečeno!



sokol said:


> To avoid misunderstandings - trance0: actually I would be very happy indeed if a common name for the language could be found.



Talijanski, španjolski i rumunjski su poprilično slični. I njemački, engleski i nizozemski isto. Ja bi volio da se oni ujedine tako tri po tri, pa da stvore međusobno jedan zajednički jezik pod istim imenom, bilo bi lakše i naučiti, i otišao u Italiju, Španjolsku ili Rumunjsku, razumjet će te, i ti ćeš njih ako govore književno. Pa ako bi mi trebali, zašto oni ne bi?


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Talijanski, španjolski i rumunjski su poprilično slični. I njemački, engleski i nizozemski isto. Ja bi volio da se oni ujedine tako tri po tri, pa da stvore međusobno jedan zajednički jezik pod istim imenom, bilo bi lakše i naučiti, i otišao u Italiju, Španjolsku ili Rumunjsku, razumjet će te, i ti ćeš njih ako govore književno. Pa ako bi mi trebali, zašto oni ne bi?



Hm, pa i ne bas... Medju jezicima koje znam/razumijem, talijanski francuski i spanjolski su najslicniji (velika kolicina rijeci ima potpuno isti korijen u barem dva od tri spomenuta). Unatoc tome, ako si proveo imalo vremena u, tipa, Spanjolskoj znat ces da oni kuze iskljucivo spanjolski koliko god ti mahao rukama i nogama pricajuci talijanski ili francuski. Isto vrijedi za i za preostale dvije zemlje. Rumunjski je, pak, malo specifican po tome sto ima latinske korijene pomijesane sa slavenskim prizvukom i pravilima, tako da po meni ne spada u isti kos s ovim prethodno spomenutima.

S druge strane, tko god prica hrvatski razumijet ce ga bez problema u BiH, Srbiji, Crnoj Gori, itd. Isto vrijedi za onog tko prica srpski, bosanski, itd...


----------



## sokol

slavic_one said:


> Talijanski, španjolski i rumunjski su poprilično slični. I njemački, engleski i nizozemski isto. Ja bi volio da se oni ujedine tako tri po tri, pa da stvore međusobno jedan zajednički jezik pod istim imenom, bilo bi lakše i naučiti, i otišao u Italiju, Španjolsku ili Rumunjsku, razumjet će te, i ti ćeš njih ako govore književno. Pa ako bi mi trebali, zašto oni ne bi?


Actually, Romance languages aren't a good analogy here - but German (yes, _*the*_ German language, "one" language as people are used to think of it) _*would*_ be!

We Austrians actually are confronted with the disadvantages of not claiming a language of one's own: in Austria, the official language is called "German" - and was considered being "identical" to the German language as used in Germany.

This, however, is not so; and not only concerning the language use for administrative purposes.

Austria didn't insist on a separate "Austrian" language but only insisted that the EU should accept a limited variety of specifically Austrian words.

So Austria is an EU member using a standard language variety different from the one of its neighbour - and different probably in a similar way than are Serbian and Croatian.
(I should know, being a native Austrian myself and having some limited knowledge of Croatian and Serbian varieties. The main thing which is different between Austria and Germany on the one hand and Croatia and Serbia on the other one is that there is no significant purism, and that hardly any language planning is done in Austria: the differencies as they are haven't been shaped by conflict or politics but only by society.)

Being Austrian I see both the advantages and disadvantages of having a "language of your own", and if given the choice I would probably even vote for Austrians claiming to have a language of their own (or probably I wouldn't ;-): this just on a side note; this of course isn't the topic of the thread but just should illustrate that each problem has at least two possible solutions. 

Anyway, concerning EU I can assure you that EU isn't at all concerned about accepting Croatian and Serbian as separate languages: that isn't their concern. 

What they're worried about are the costs for translations if, as it might happen, for each EU law, each EU regulation a translation to Croatian, Serbian and Bosnian were necessary, and if in parliament three simultanuous interpretings for Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian were required.

The costs involved indeed would be significant.

As EU grows it becomes more and more obvious that equal treatment of all EU languages just becomes hugely cost-ineffective (which of course is not only concerning BCS candidates).


Anyway, it becomes even more obvious, the longer this discussion is going on, that it will be almost impossible to agree on a common name for BCS, and a single official EU language at that, even in this thread here, among us forum members.
Which is the reason why I cannot see this happening in real life.

But please let us try and stick to the _linguistic_ dimension of this question; nothing good would come of exploring the political dimension.


----------



## trance0

Pa na kraju bi bilo još najbolje i najlakše jednostavno imati jedan oficijalni jezik na razini cijele EU, ali mi se ovo čini barem vrlo teško izvodljivo, ako ne čak i nemoguće, budući da ima u Europi toliko (više ili manje) različitih jezika i prije svega različitih (političkih, gospodarskih etc) interesa.


----------



## Orlin

trance0 said:


> Pa na kraju bi bilo još najbolje i najlakše jednostavno imati jedan oficijalni jezik na razini cijele EU, ali mi se ovo čini barem vrlo teško izvodljivo, ako ne čak i nemoguće, budući da ima u Europi toliko (više ili manje) različitih jezika i prije svega različitih (političkih, gospodarskih etc) interesa.


 
Definitivno je jezična politika EU u pitanju - do sada je ta politika bila bazirana na princip da je svaki oficijalan jezik države članice oficijalan jezik EU i zato sad imamo 23 oficijalna jezika EU (ako se ne varam, prirodno je jer ima 27 država u Uniji). Očigledno je da je ova politika već nefunkcionalna zato što su troškovi za prevode izuzetno veliki - koliko ja znam, EU ima toliko mnogo izuzetno kvalificiranih zvaničnih prevodilaca (oni su možda najopterećeniji i najkvalificiraniji prevodioci na svetu). Ako svi državi kanditati za EU Zapadnog Balkana nekad uđu, situacija sa zvaničnim jezicima EU će biti u stvari ista, imaće samo količinskih promena (oko 30 oficijalnih jezika umesto sadašnja 23 (?), nisam siguran koliko zemalja ima status kandidata za EU). 
Zato je sve u svemu politički problem: ostaviti li trenutni princip lingvističke politike EU ili ukinuti ga zbog velike ekonomske neefektivnosti. I ako je politička odluka odstupiti od principa da koliko oficijalnih jezika imaju države EU toliko oficijalnih jezika ima i sama Unija, tada je nužno rešiti broj oficijalnih jezika, koji ću oni biti (da li neki od sadašnjih oficijalnih jezika ili ćemo tvoriti neprirodne jezike kako je predloženo u ovom threadu) itd. Ako nismo još predefinirali bazisni jezični princip EU, takva diskusija nema smisla.


----------



## trance0

Smisla možda nema ali barem može svatko ovdje izraziti svoje mišljenje oko toga kakvu jezičnu politiku bi EU *trebala *voditi.


----------



## Orlin

Jasno je da je najbolje čuvati jezična raznovrsnost u EU (kako je sad), uključujući prznavanje oficijalnog statusa svakog zvaničnog jezika države članice, ali niko ne zna koliko ovo može da traje jer ne znamo koliko dugo može izdržati EU tratiti toliko mnogo novca za prevode (zato je i neko predložio "spojiti" jezike BCS grupe pošto su uzajamno razumljivi ali se taj predlog još smatra "politički nekorektnim").
Osim toga, EU već nije mnogo funkcionalna i u mnogim drugim aspektima jer sjedinjava toliko mnogo država s tako različitom kulturom i na mnogo različitom nivou ekonomskog razvoja i zato je mnogo teško stvoriti pravila koja bi bili pogodna za sve države. Ne možemo biti sigurni o budućnosti tog "čudovišta", koje sad ima 27 država s približno 500 mln. stanovnika i verovatno će postati još veće - da li će se raspasti?


----------



## Istriano

To je sve jedan jezik: stokavski.
Moguce je inteligetnom kombinacijom izbjeci konflikt: npr. Joksimoviceva pjesma LANE MOJE je jednaka na hr. i sr bez ijedne razlike koja bi kvalificirala stokavicu kao hr ili sr.


----------



## trance0

Pa i meni se čini, da je ovo jedan jezik dvaju standarda (i dvaju pisama - ćiriličkog & latiničkog) ali to je samo moje mišljenje! Slovenski dijalekti međusobno se mnogo više razlikuju nego hrvatski književni jezik od srbskog standardnog jezika. 

P.S.: U tom smislu razlike između srpskog i hrvatskog jezika više ličiju na one između dvaju standarda njemačkog jezika (npr. njemački i austrijski standard).


----------



## sokol

Well, obviously EU language policy is becoming more problematic and complicated by new members joining, which adds yet further languages - which not only involves yet more costs for translating but also is a hindrance for effective administration.

This is an administrative problem for EU already - but that's a political problem. 


trance0 said:


> Pa i meni se čini, da je ovo jedan jezik dvaju standarda (i dvaju pisama - ćiriličkog & latiničkog) ali to je samo moje mišljenje!


No, it isn't "only" your opinion - this is also how linguists in Austria would say, and it is too what teachers of BCS are teaching (also BCS natives: naturally, most teachers of the language are native speakers, here in Austria): or more precisely, typically three standard languages are given for BCS.

And however one wants to define this language of Bosnian, Croatian and Serbian - the thing is that you cannot write in a standard language variety which is "neutral" and not attributed to a particular nation.

So the problem (I'm sure you agree here) definitely is not understanding each other when using Serbian and Croatian and Bosnian without the help of translations, the problem is that documents will be written in a particular variety which is attributed to a particular nation.


> P.S.: U tom smislu razlike između srpskog i hrvatskog jezika više ličiju na one između dvaju standarda njemačkog jezika (npr. njemački i austrijski standard).


Točno!


----------



## doorman

sokol said:


> So the problem (I'm sure you agree here) definitely is not understanding each other when using Serbian and Croatian and Bosnian without the help of translations, the problem is that documents will be written in a particular variety which is attributed to a particular nation.


Istina. U rjesavanju tog problema pada mi samo jedna ideja napamet: skupiti sve rijeci svih nasih jezika koje su zajednicke, pa potom razlike birati jednu po jednu (u smislu uzmes jednu bosansku rijec, pa hrvatsku pa srpsku i tako redom). To bi, naravno, stvorilo opci kaos (jer bi ispalo da onda vise nitko, pa cak ni prevoditelji, ne bi imao pojma pricati "nas sluzbeni jezik pri EU"). 
Eto, samo htjedoh ilustrirati da ce se, ukoliko do toga dodje, morati odabrati jedan od postojecih standarda.



trance0 said:


> P.S.: U tom smislu razlike između srpskog i hrvatskog jezika više ličiju na one između dvaju standarda njemačkog jezika (npr. njemački i austrijski standard).


Moram priznati da nisam nimalo upucen u razlike njemackog i austrijskog standarda, ali kao sto je vec sokol pisao u jednom od proslih postova, oni, za razliku od nas, nemaju "mostove za prijeci" niti "sjekire za zakopati" poput nas... Kao sto je bilo govora u jednom od drugih threadova, jednostavno se radi o tome da, kad, npr, netko u Hrvatskoj kaze srpsku rijec, to izaziva nelagodu i negativne emocije kod vecine stanovnistva...



Istriano said:


> To je sve jedan jezik: stokavski.


To je narjecje, to nije jezik... Tocnije receno, to je standard oko kojega su se jezici gradili i evoluirali. Mogao bi to (mozda) covjek usporediti sa portugalskim i brazilskim portugalskim. Osnovica im je ista, medjutim putevi razvoja su im drugaciji, pa tako, postoje razlicite rijeci u jednom i u drugom za iste pojmove.

Poznajem dosta Brazilaca koji mi kazu da oni kad dodju u Portugal ne razumiju skoro nista... S druge strane tvrde da portugalci njih razumiju zbog razvijene industrije sapunica 



Istriano said:


> Joksimoviceva pjesma LANE MOJE je jednaka na hr. i sr bez ijedne razlike koja bi kvalificirala stokavicu kao hr ili sr.


Jao se nama ako nam Joksimovic bude osnova za zajednicki jezik...


----------



## trance0

doorman said:


> Moram priznati da nisam nimalo upucen u razlike njemackog i austrijskog standarda, ali kao sto je vec sokol pisao u jednom od proslih postova, oni, za razliku od nas, nemaju "mostove za prijeci" niti "sjekire za zakopati" poput nas... Kao sto je bilo govora u jednom od drugih threadova, jednostavno se radi o tome da, kad, npr, netko u Hrvatskoj kaze srpsku rijec, to izaziva nelagodu i negativne emocije kod vecine stanovnistva...



Pa dobro, jasno je, da su ovdje prošlost(prije svega rat 1991-1995 i zamjere iz tog razdoblja) i politika glavni razlogi za sadašnju lingvističku politiku/i dijelimice situaciju u zemljama bivše Jugoslavije. Bilo bi mi i čudno, ako bi situacija bila drugčija, jer rat je ipak rat i to se ne zaboravi ni u puno više nego samo 15 godina.


----------



## Duya

Well, a reasonable compromise could be that all official documents get translated to all three (four?) languages, but for looser purposes, such as simultaneous translations, product declarations and like, only one translator is employed, utilizing whatever standard is his or her native (with some compromise wording for more "exotic" terms, where applicable). I'm sad when I see one declaration on a product (the fine print) for [SRB] and the other for


----------



## sokol

Duya said:


> But on the other hand, I can hardly imagine that a document titled "Promidžba gospodarskih djelatnosti u Republici Srbiji" would be acceptable in Serbia, or vice versa.


Nor could I.

And I also hope that at least for simultaneous translations one translator for Bosnian, Croatian and Serbian will suffice.

I fear what will become of the equal treatment of languages if speakers of languages now considered "minority languages" too will demand to become fully recognised "official languages": this not only will be a problem concerning the cost for translation services - more so, it would be difficult to even find enough proficient translators for languages like Ladin (Northern Italy) or Sami (Northern Scandinavia).
But that will be for politicians to decide if and when this may happen.


----------



## doorman

sokol said:


> But that will be for politicians to decide if and when this may happen.



Coming from a country where politicians oftener look after their own interests than not, I fear this is not a good idea... 

Besides, I don't see a point in translating documents in "minor languages" which are not officially recognized in their countries (i.e. the law does not oblige the country to translate official documents in that particular "minority language"). On the other hand, it really encourages tolerance and mutual respecting. E.g., my home town is a bilingual city - all official city documents, signs, etc have to be written in two languages. Such a simple gesture allows people to live in harmony


----------



## sokol

If you go back to that post above where I quote an EU official you'll notice that he wasn't concerned at all about recognising languages - his only concern was that only those languages will be recognised as official languages which are put forth for recognisance by member states.

So of course nobody will try to make "unofficial" languages of member states to official EU languages; but some might try and put forward _*official*_ minority languages of member states for official EU languages.
This just to clear the misunderstanding. 

Of course it is commendable to respect all languages with treatment as equal as possible; but as EU is growing the EU translation services alone have become a hindrance for effective administration already (and they also cost much money), and it only can get worse the more members will join.

_*This*_ however is a dilemma which, whether we like it or not (and I must say I don't like it either), will be decided by politicians rather than us. That's what I meant in my post above.

As far as Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian are concerned I'd say it is already clear that the first translations of EU documents will be into Croatian, as Croatia will be the first nation to join. Whatever Croatia decides as a name for the language put forth as official EU-language (it'll be "hrvatski" I'm sure, and not "hrvatsko-sprski"), I'd say it is clear that Croatian translators will use Croatian standard language (even if they'd call it "hrvatsko-srpski").

Second to join should be Serbia (to my knowledge BiH hasn't even considered membership already, or has it?); and as soon as this will happen I am convinced that all those EU-regulations won't be acceptable in their Croatian form - there will be a call for Serbian translations.

As much as I'd like it to avoid double and triple translations into "BCS" I don't see this happening, ever - I know, I keep repeating myself, sorry for that.


----------



## DenisBiH

The EU could always save money by, say, stopping translating to Maltese and Irish and have both use only English which is both widely used and an official language in Malta and Ireland anyway. Why save money only on us from the Balkans?

Maybe they could even have the Swedes and Danes come up with and learn some neo-Viking goulash to use as an official EU language for Scandinavia?

And what's up with those Czechs and Slovaks anyway, how come they don't invent Czechoslovak?

While Top Lista Nadrealista may have poked fun with the notion of separate srpski, hrvatski, bosanski, hercegovački, crnski and gorski back in the early 90s, EU official documents would most certainly not consist only of "Ja čitam", and the differences among the standards are maybe the highest in the domain of more specialized vocabulary / terminology (Duya gave a good example).

What is a Serbian speaker or even a Bosnian speaker to do when he encounters say "snošljivost"? Maybe he'll understand it, maybe he'll think it has something to do with "snošaj" and wonder what is sex doing in a document on religious tolerance...karikiram malo, znam, ali...official documents are not the place to have the reader guess what an obscure word in a language of a neighboring country actually means, methinks.

And good luck trying to persuade the Croats to use ekonomija instead of gospodarstvo and such so that their documents could be more easily accepted by the rest (primarily by Serbs and Montenegrins)...možda nikad, a možda ni tad...

As for us Bosnian speakers, the current standard  should be flexible enough to take any document, ijekavize it if need be, replace some odd Serbian or Croatian word and stamp it as a Bosnian translation, methinks...taking Duya's example again, and judging by the (somewhat lacking) _Rječnik bosanskog jezika_ by Institut za jezik, Sarajevo, _gospodarskih _(and _gospodarstvenih_) and _djelatnosti_ would be ok, _promidžba_ not ok. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it slipped through.


----------



## sokol

Hello DenisBiH,

and welcome to the forums. 

As far as I am concerned EU could save up a lot of money by decreeing a single one language (English, obviously) as only official language of EU. 

Your remarks are quite spot on and a joy to read, however it won't help to make fun of the problem - this won't solve it. 
I think we're all aware of the problem, and I think we all know that unfortunately it does not have an easy solution (even though there's agreement that no communication problems will arise with Serbian, Bosnian and Croatian standard languages).

However, I fear that this thread only could become a political discussion, and our experience with political topics, especially concerning this specific geographical region, only will turn ugly in the end.

Thus, turning this into a Moderator note, I am really very sorry to announce that this thread has been closed.

However, if anybody feels like adding anything to the topic at hand (and no political rants however funny they might be), please contact a moderator of your choice and we may re-open this thread for posting. 

Thank you all for the interesting discussion, and some interesting side notes. 

Cheers
sokol
moderator Slavic


----------

